# clamd / amavis error



## Quest (13. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ein ähnliches Problem gab es ja bereits auf einigen Servern als das letzte mal clamAV aufgrund einer veralteten Version den Dienst verweigert hat.
Jetzt aber ist ja meines Wissens keine neue Version herausgekommen, das Freshclam-Log sieht aus wie es soll, nur meine mail.err wird neuerdings wieder damit überflutet:

Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl: No such file or directory

Die Mails kommen natürlich leider nicht in der Mailbox an.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich machen könnte?
amavis / clamav / postfix restart habe ich bereits gemacht.
Am laufenden System wurde seit Wochen nichts geändert.


----------



## Quest (13. Jan. 2009)

PS: die angegebene clam.ctl fehlt im system tatsächlich.
Wie kann es sein, dass diese verschwindet?
Wie bekomme ich sie wieder?


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

Ruf mal auf:

updatedb
locate clamd.ctl


----------



## Quest (13. Jan. 2009)

Habe ich auch bereits versucht. Wurde nicht gefunden.

Bin mittlerweile durch Neuinstallation von clamav wieder soweit, dass die Mails laut Maillog durch amavis durchkommen.
Jetzt kommen sie zu diesem Schritt:

```
Jan 13 16:37:53 server1 postfix/pipe[31167]: 1A53326500E0: to=<xxxx@xxxx.xx>, orig_to=<xxxx@xxxx.xx>, relay=maildrop, delay=0.1, delays=0.07/0/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via maildrop service)
Jan 13 16:37:53 server1 postfix/qmgr[18669]: 1A53326500E0: removed
```
Hört sich ja an sich nicht schlecht an. 
Die Mails werden nur leider nicht in den Verzeichnissen der virt. Mailuser abgelegt.
Die letzte Zeile davon (removed) gefällt mir allerdings gar nicht...
Ich hoffe, dass maildrop die Daten noch irgendwo speichert wenn er sie nicht ausliefern kann.

Gibts denn zu maildrop irgendwo ein logfile? Habe hier auf dem Server keines gefunden.


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

> Die letzte Zeile davon (removed) gefällt mir allerdings gar nicht...


Doch, das ist ok. removed bedeutet dass postfix sie aus der queue nimmt, da sie an maildrop erfolgreich übergeben wurden.



> Ich hoffe, dass maildrop die Daten noch irgendwo speichert wenn er sie nicht ausliefern kann.


Dehe ich nicht davon aus. ist das eine ISPConfig 3 Installation? Wenn ja, dann aktualisier sie mal mit ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh und sage dass Du die Dienste neu konfigurieren willst.


----------

